# Nogi vom Adler Stein-Half Sis to Lancer



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Four months old...she has somewhat of a family resemblance with Lancer.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What color is she? She looks almost orange. Either way, she's very beautiful!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

man she's gorgeous! i definitely see a bit of Lancer in the 2nd photo.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very unique looking GSD!

I have never seen colour like that!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Anne, I love her. Just send her to WI, I would love to play with her.

Added: she looks like she needs to play in some snow.

Val


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stunning!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous what a face!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is adorable! I love those cute little eyebrows!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She is a real looker~!!!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is consider black with brown markings in Germany or a BI color with nice dark brown markings in the USA.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

She's a looker. 



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderman she's gorgeous! i definitely see a bit of Lancer in the 2nd photo.


That's the "gotcha" picture. I see it in the first "See what I got and don't even think you're going to get it from me" pic!.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh what a pretty puppy - love her coloring!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I love her face! She is stunning


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Gorgeous!
And she does kind of look like she needs snow


----------



## Savage (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful! looks alot like my Rosco did as a pup, cept he had teepee ears. similar colors though.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Ohhhh







What a gorgeous little girl!!!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Her coloring makes me drool.


----------

